# Japanese Salamanders the key to Chytrid?



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I saw this on CNN and hopefully it'll work out! I would love to be working at the National Zoo right now. Working with juvenile giant salamanders would be so awesome.

Japanese giant salamanders are in a fishbowl of sorts, for research - CNN.com


----------

